# Summer Set Exchange



## Deleted member 161031 (May 23, 2014)

_*Summer Set Exchange
*_​


*What is this?:*
To celebrate the new avatar limits in the forum, I'm proposing a little game. It works in a similar way to Secret Santa. People sign up and they get randomized targets. After signing up and receiving your target, you will have to work on a set as a present for your target 

When your present is ready, please, . You have until *June 20* to send me your present. On June 21 (Summer Solstice) I will send all the presents to their respective targets. The next day I will publish a list with the names of the gifters and their targets

*Please, do not reveal yourself to your target before that day*

The set must be new and made by you. You can create as many sets as you wish

Signing up is open until May 30. I will send the targets on May 31


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 23, 2014)

*Targets and their set makers: *


*Addy:* El Ni?o
*adee:* Kuma (1) & Elle (2)
*BiNexus:* Laix
*BlackniteSwartz:* Un-Chan
*Blunt:* murasex
*CA182:* Scizor
*Chaos Theory:* Princess Ivy
*Cheeky Nayrudo:* Trinity (1) & Cromer (2)
*Cromer:* ♦Young Master♦ (1) & Trinity (2)
*Elle:* Scizor (1) & Sarahmint (2)
*El Ni?o:* Scizor (1) & Synnia (2)
*familyparka: * krory
*Fiona:* familyparka
*fires:* Laix
*Halcyon:* adee
*HamSloth:* Elle
*Jaded Heart:* Juli
*Jak:* Jaded Heart (1) & Selva (2)
*Juli:* Rapidus Procella
*Kei:* Snow Princess
*Kirin:* Cheeky Nayrudo
*krory:* fires
*Kuma:* Blunt
*Laix:* Trinity (1) & Chaos Theory (2)
*LesExit:* Kirin (1) & Fiona (2)
*Luciana:* Prince Vegeta
*Misao:* Fiona
*Mist Puppet: *BlackniteSwartz
*murasex:* Misao
*Princess Ivy:* Tsubomii
*Prince Vegeta:* BiNexus
*Rapidus Procella:* Trinity
*ℛei:* Halcyon (1) & krory (2)
*Sarahmint:* CA182
*Scizor: *Kei
*Selva:* Jak
*Shingy:* HamSloth
*Sleipnyr:* LesExit
*Snow Princess:* Luciana
*Stelios:* Sunako
*Sunako:* Velvet
*Synnia: *zyken
*Trinity:* Mist Puppet (1) & Misao (2)
*Tsubomii: *Addy
*Un-Chan:* ℛei
*Velvet:* Selva
*♦Young Master♦:* Stelios
*zyken:* Sleipnyr


----------



## Revolution (May 23, 2014)

ane said:


> *Participants:
> Sarahmint*



fixed that for you


----------



## Blunt (May 23, 2014)

Can you post this in the lounge or have an announcement or something? Keeping it in the Graphics Studio makes me fear only set makers and SoTW's entrants will enter and making sets for them is intimidating.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 23, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> fixed that for you



Added you ~



Blunt said:


> Can you post this in the lounge or have an announcement or something? Keeping it in the Graphics Studio makes me fear only set makers and SoTW's entrants will enter and making sets for them is intimidating.



I can have an annoucement, I'll tell the admins, but the idea is bringing activity to this section, not the Lounge


----------



## Blunt (May 23, 2014)

Your struggle resonates with me.

Sign me up.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 23, 2014)

Blunt said:


> Your struggle resonates with me.
> 
> Sign me up.



Added you, thanks

I requested a Notice, now it's up to admins


----------



## Selva (May 23, 2014)

I'll join


----------



## ℛei (May 23, 2014)

joinssss


----------



## andrea (May 23, 2014)

sign me up, hopefully i'll have the time


----------



## familyparka (May 23, 2014)

OMG yes, sign me up!


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 23, 2014)

Selva said:


> I'll join





ℛei said:


> joinssss





fires said:


> sign me up, hopefully i'll have the time





familyparka said:


> OMG yes, sign me up!



You're all in reetwhy


----------



## Lance (May 23, 2014)

Sign me up.


----------



## Shingy (May 23, 2014)

i'll join my avatar is perfect


----------



## ℛei (May 23, 2014)

this gonna be fun


----------



## Vash (May 23, 2014)

I'm            in yo


----------



## Demetrius (May 23, 2014)

take me with you


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 24, 2014)

El Ni?o said:


> Sign me up.





Shingy said:


> i'll join my avatar is perfect





Jak said:


> I'm            in yo





Trinity said:


> take me with you



All added


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (May 24, 2014)

I'll join, sounds fun.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 24, 2014)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> I'll join, sounds fun.



Added you


----------



## Misao (May 24, 2014)

this sounds fun i'm in


----------



## Krory (May 24, 2014)

I'm game, hit me up.


----------



## Cax (May 24, 2014)

I'll sign up for anyone that wants to wear my avatar and I'll wear my avatar too


----------



## Halcyon (May 24, 2014)

Sounds fresh, I'm down


----------



## Kuma (May 25, 2014)

I'll participate


----------



## Kirin (May 25, 2014)

I am on it.


----------



## Ram (May 25, 2014)

Someone fix my avy please.
It has has a 2px white lower border.
It should be 1px.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 25, 2014)

Misao said:


> this sounds fun i'm in





krory said:


> I'm game, hit me up.





Halcyon said:


> Sounds fresh, I'm down





Kuma said:


> I'll participate





Kirin said:


> I am on it.



On it 



Cax said:


> I'll sign up for anyone that wants to wear my avatar and I'll wear my avatar too



Sorry, it doesn't work like this 



Ram said:


> Someone fix my avy please.
> It has has a 2px white lower border.
> It should be 1px.


----------



## Un-Chan (May 25, 2014)

I'll totally do this.  sounds like fun!


----------



## Jaded Heart (May 25, 2014)

I'm not the best set-maker, but this could be a good chance to improve my skills and be creative.

Sign me up : 3


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 25, 2014)

requesting joinage


----------



## Garfield (May 25, 2014)

Can I join Es?


----------



## CA182 (May 25, 2014)

I'll sign myself up too. :33


----------



## Rapidus (May 25, 2014)

I adore things like this. You can definitely count me in on this. :33


----------



## Blαck (May 25, 2014)

Sounds fun, sign me up


----------



## familyparka (May 25, 2014)

Trinity's got a ban. Just reminding you


----------



## Laix (May 25, 2014)

sign me up


----------



## ℛei (May 25, 2014)

yaaaaaaaaay so many people joined 

ohmygod laix you're alive



familyparka said:


> Trinity's got a ban. Just reminding you



only for one day :33


----------



## Addy (May 25, 2014)

i would like to sign in


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 25, 2014)

Un-Chan said:


> I'll totally do this.  sounds like fun!





Jaded Heart said:


> I'm not the best set-maker, but this could be a good chance to improve my skills and be creative.
> 
> Sign me up : 3





Mist Puppet said:


> requesting joinage





adee said:


> Can I join Es?





CA182 said:


> I'll sign myself up too. :33





Rapidus Procella said:


> I adore things like this. You can definitely count me in on this. :33





BlackniteSwartz said:


> Sounds fun, sign me up





Laix said:


> sign me up





Addy said:


> i would like to sign in



Adding you. Thank you 



ℛei said:


> yaaaaaaaaay so many people joined
> 
> ohmygod laix you're alive



He's been in the forum for a while, just not in the section

I'm assuming you have more time now, right? :33



familyparka said:


> Trinity's got a ban. Just reminding you






> only for one day :33



And it's a joke ban. Not as if she could get unbanned when she wants. Thanks for letting me know, though ^^


----------



## Kei (May 25, 2014)

Joining up~


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 25, 2014)

I'll take a crack at it


----------



## Laix (May 25, 2014)

yay yall came


----------



## Halcyon (May 25, 2014)

question

are our targets going to be random users forum-wide, or a fellow person participating in the exchange?


----------



## Velvet (May 25, 2014)

*i want in *


----------



## Laix (May 25, 2014)

Halcyon said:


> question
> 
> are our targets going to be random users forum-wide, or a fellow person participating in the exchange?



fellow person in the exchange :33


----------



## Halcyon (May 25, 2014)

alright cool, thank you


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 25, 2014)

Keiichi Song said:


> Joining up~





Chaos Theory said:


> I'll take a crack at it





Velvet said:


> *i want in *



More blood


----------



## Stelios (May 25, 2014)

Sure I m up for it


----------



## Scizor (May 25, 2014)

Sounds fun; I'm definitely in =)


----------



## Juli (May 25, 2014)

Count me in. reetwhy


----------



## Hamtaro (May 25, 2014)

Sign me up:33


----------



## Magician (May 25, 2014)

Just came out of prison so I'm down for anything.

Sign me up.


----------



## Tsubomii (May 25, 2014)

I want in, sounds awesome.


----------



## Sunako (May 25, 2014)

me too please


----------



## Luciana (May 25, 2014)

Sign me up, please


----------



## Hitomi (May 25, 2014)

I hate commitment but I'll give this a try


----------



## Vermin (May 25, 2014)

can i join


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 25, 2014)

This looks fun. 
Sign me up~


----------



## Nordstrom (May 26, 2014)

Hmm... Not bad. I'm up for it!


----------



## ℛei (May 26, 2014)

Sunako said:


> me too please



ohmygod sunakoes you watch vikings too???

omfffff


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 26, 2014)

Stelios said:


> Sure I m up for it





Scizor said:


> Sounds fun; I'm definitely in =)





Juli said:


> Count me in. reetwhy





HamSloth said:


> Sign me up:33





♦Young Master♦ said:


> Just came out of prison so I'm down for anything.
> 
> Sign me up.





Tsubomii said:


> I want in, sounds awesome.





Sunako said:


> me too please





Luciana said:


> Sign me up, please





Snow Princess said:


> I hate commitment but I'll give this a try





zyken said:


> can i join





Princess Ivy said:


> This looks fun.
> Sign me up~





Sleipnyr said:


> Hmm... Not bad. I'm up for it!



Adding you all :byakuya


----------



## SinRaven (May 26, 2014)

Add      me~


----------



## murasex (May 26, 2014)

Sign me up please! It would be nice to have a reason to get back into sig making.


----------



## Cromer (May 27, 2014)

Heh. I don't make sets for others usually (shitty skills). I guess it's time to inflict my incompetence on an unlucky recipient


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 27, 2014)

Synnia said:


> Add      me~





murasex said:


> Sign me up please! It would be nice to have a reason to get back into sig making.





Cromer said:


> Heh. I don't make sets for others usually (shitty skills). I guess it's time to inflict my incompetence on an unlucky recipient



yep


----------



## x5exotic (May 27, 2014)

How can I play? Can my gift be getten Admin?


----------



## LesExit (May 27, 2014)

What happens if we sign up, get a target, and then we die?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 27, 2014)

x5exotic said:


> How can I play? Can my gift be getten Admin?



No, but you could get someone that makes you a set that makes you look like an admin. I suggest you don't choose Tazmo :/



LesExit said:


> What happens if we sign up, get a target, and then we die?



Pretty important repercussions which include getting PMs from me nagging you to work on your target. 

I don't want anyone not getting a gift so, if that happens, I will try having people help me so everybody gets a gift. Whoever chickened out won't get the chance to take part in this again, though


----------



## ℛei (May 27, 2014)

we can make multiple sets right?


----------



## LesExit (May 27, 2014)

ane said:


> Pretty important repercussions which include getting PMs from me nagging you to work on your target.
> 
> I don't want anyone not getting a gift so, if that happens, I will try having people help me so everybody gets a gift. Whoever chickened out won't get the chance to take part in this again, though


MMMmmm...I want too...but I don't know if I trust myself.... I shall think hard on this :0


----------



## BiNexus (May 27, 2014)

I'd like to join. :33


----------



## Demetrius (May 27, 2014)

> I don't want anyone not getting a gift so, if that happens, I will try  having people help me so everybody gets a gift. Whoever chickened out  won't get the chance to take part in this again, though


ane--
i will most definitely help, aswell, if needed.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 28, 2014)

ℛei said:


> we can make multiple sets right?



Of course. As many as you want



LesExit said:


> MMMmmm...I want too...but I don't know if I trust myself.... I shall think hard on this :0



Please, think if you'll have the time before signing up. I'd love having you abroad, but only if you can do your part of the deal



BiNexus said:


> I'd like to join. :33



Great 



Trinity said:


> ane--
> i will most definitely help, aswell, if needed.



Thanks a lot, Trin


----------



## Prince Vegeta (May 28, 2014)

Count me in


----------



## LesExit (May 28, 2014)

Do the sets have to be in a specific theme? What if we get a person that we don't know at all, and we make them a set of penguins or something, then they hate it D:?


----------



## Hitomi (May 28, 2014)

penguins are cute and funny, no one would hate them


----------



## Demetrius (May 28, 2014)

LesExit said:


> Do the sets have to be in a specific theme? What if we get a person that we don't know at all, and we make them a set of penguins or something, then they hate it D:?


too bad on them, then
they should appreciate your tremendous efforts in actually making a set for them even if you don't have their interests down, p much an insult to the artists

'i don't want this because it's not what i like.' like, really man

if they don't, they've got no one's pity as far as i'm concerned


----------



## LesExit (May 28, 2014)

So then they're forced to use it, even if they don't like it?


----------



## Demetrius (May 28, 2014)

not what i meant

likely not forced
that's not under anyone's control, which isn't the main issue

it's literally having the audacity to tell the artist on what they worked hard on, 'i don't like it'

don't know, for me it'd piss me right off, not sure about your case


----------



## Hitomi (May 28, 2014)

I don't think anyone will refuse their gift. unless it's something vulgar, probably.


----------



## Fiona (May 28, 2014)

I would do it but that list has some extremely talented people on it, and I would feel bad for whoever got stuck with me  

My sets are just simple and low key.


----------



## LesExit (May 28, 2014)

Trinity said:


> not what i meant
> 
> likely not forced
> that's not under anyone's control, which isn't the main issue
> ...


Ya I get that.

I think it'd make me happy just to know a person took the time to make something for me :33
It's not like the person HAD too....or that you paid them or something...


Snow Princess said:


> I don't think anyone will refuse their gift. unless it's something vulgar, probably.


 ...like a penguin wearing a bra :0



Fiona said:


> I would do it but that list has some extremely talented people on it, and I would feel bad for whoever got stuck with me
> 
> My sets are just simple and low key.


 Mine just looks...stupid O_O!  
 I think yours looks pretty fancy though!


----------



## Hitomi (May 28, 2014)

LesExit said:


> ...like a penguin wearing a bra :0



that's even cuter and funnier


----------



## Fiona (May 28, 2014)

So do we get any hints on what the person we get is expecting or their interests?


----------



## LesExit (May 28, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> that's even cuter and funnier


....hmmmm.... should I do it then >u>??


Fiona said:


> So do we get any hints on what the person we get is expecting or their interests?


I was wondering this. I mean what if I get the person who absolutely DESPISES penguins, but I don't know them well enough to know!?


----------



## Demetrius (May 28, 2014)

that's fine? you didn't know them? unless you did it on purpose, it's really no big deal at all?





Fiona said:


> So do we get any hints on what the person we get is expecting or their interests?


research 

it's free


----------



## Hitomi (May 28, 2014)

LesExit said:


> ....hmmmm.... should I do it then >u>??



go ahead


----------



## Fiona (May 29, 2014)

Okay I will give it a shot then. 

I apologize profusely in advance to whoever I get, but whoever gets me has the easiest job in the world. 

My interests are fairly obvious


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 29, 2014)

Hey, don't worry that much. This is not about making perfect sets. It's just  a chance to get to know better a person you might not know that much and do something nice for them. If you give it some time to research what they might like, and then make something with those interests, the person is going to thank the gesture anyway. It's not a competition, just a gift for someone else :3



Prince Vegeta said:


> Count me in





Fiona said:


> Okay I will give it a shot then.
> 
> I apologize profusely in advance to whoever I get, but whoever gets me has the easiest job in the world.
> 
> My interests are fairly obvious



Adding you two :byakuya

LesExit, I'm still not sure if you want to take part, so tell me if you think you will have the time for it


----------



## Fiona (May 29, 2014)

ane said:


> Adding you two :byakuya
> 
> LesExit, I'm still not sure if you want to take part, so tell me if you think you will have the time for it



Thank You


----------



## LesExit (May 29, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> go ahead


 that penguin is so cute!!!


ane said:


> Hey, don't worry that much. This is not about making perfect sets. It's just  a chance to get to know better a person you might not know that much and do something nice for them. If you give it some time to research what they might like, and then make something with those interests, the person is going to thank the gesture anyway. It's not a competition, just a gift for someone else :3
> 
> LesExit, I'm still not sure if you want to take part, so tell me if you think you will have the time for it


Alright then....I shall be a brave human, and try my best! (even if that's horrendous)


----------



## Selva (May 29, 2014)

It's good to see a lot of people participating in this. This is going to be awesome


----------



## ℛei (May 29, 2014)

ane said:


> Of course. As many as you want



yay  .


----------



## Elle (May 29, 2014)

Saw this just in time XD [glad you had the announcement at the top] - count me in! X33


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 30, 2014)

LesExit said:


> that penguin is so cute!!!
> 
> Alright then....I shall be a brave human, and try my best! (even if that's horrendous)





Elle said:


> Saw this just in time XD [glad you had the announcement at the top] - count me in! X33



And both or you are in


----------



## Garfield (May 30, 2014)

This contest is more like Monsoon set exchange for me because summer almost ends in June mid


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 31, 2014)

Almost done 

I will start sending your targets in a few hours when I'm back from work


----------



## Sunako (May 31, 2014)

Woohoo


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 31, 2014)

I'll start sending your targets now


----------



## Selva (May 31, 2014)

Now I should go on a secret hunting mission to find out what my target likes


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 31, 2014)

All PMes have been sent. If I derped and any of you didn't receive it, please, tell me so I can tell you who's your target 

Remember that, when your gift is finished, you have to PM it to me

Have fun and happy stalking


----------



## Tsubomii (May 31, 2014)

Time to stalk my target. :3


----------



## Laix (May 31, 2014)

thank you for all the time and effort put in ane


----------



## Kei (May 31, 2014)

Yeah, thanks ane for doing this. My target I already have something planned


----------



## Olivia (May 31, 2014)

Just was reminded of this, hopefully there's another one in the fall.


----------



## Fiona (May 31, 2014)

I really hope my person likes what I am doing  

Thank you Ane btw for handling this so well. :33


----------



## CA182 (May 31, 2014)

Time to make things for my target.

I hope they like it.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 31, 2014)

Olivia said:


> Just was reminded of this, hopefully there's another one in the fall.



There's always the Secret Santa event in the Plaza in December

I also want to do something similar in the future, but next time it will be drawings instead of sets :3


----------



## murasex (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm super excited with this! I've already searched for the images. :] 

Hopefully the person likes their set I'm making.


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 2, 2014)

i'm praying someone frequently posts in this thread to give me a kick in the stomach reminding me of what i should be doing


----------



## Magician (Jun 2, 2014)

Deadline's June 20.

Just wait till the last minute.


----------



## shippofox (Jun 2, 2014)

dang this sounded like fun to bad i miss the deadline


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jun 3, 2014)

It was rather surprising how difficult for me to find stocks that has a summer theme I can work on~
Please, forgive me target if Im unable to find make a proper set that will match to your preference. >.<

Anyway, any ideas about summer pictures to work on besides the usual swimsuit and beach?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 3, 2014)

Summer is just the date. It will work better if you make a set with whatever interests your target. 

Or you make a set with the target's interest in summer


----------



## ℛei (Jun 3, 2014)

i wasnt online few days and just knew about my target 

omfg i will try to make something decent for that person


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jun 3, 2014)

ane said:


> Summer is just the date. It will work better if you make a set with whatever interests your target.
> 
> Or you make a set with the target's interest in summer



Oh I see, That sounds wonderful~~

Thank you~~


----------



## murasex (Jun 3, 2014)

Whoever has me, they might have some digging to do because I've been on a long hiatus. D:


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 3, 2014)

whoever has me, any manga, anime, drama or movie set is fine by me.


Edit: finished my set and sent it since I know that if I don't do it soon I'll forget about it later on. let me know if you got it ane.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 3, 2014)

I have received the gifts from Stelios, Fiona, Addy, Blunt, Scizor and yours :33


----------



## murasex (Jun 4, 2014)

I've sent mine in! I'm so proud of it.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 4, 2014)

I've sent mine in too


----------



## ℛei (Jun 5, 2014)

i'll work on mine next week when i finished my classes

i already know tho what im gonna make


----------



## Juli (Jun 7, 2014)

*must get to work on this*


----------



## Misao (Jun 11, 2014)

i've sent mine as well


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 11, 2014)

The gifts are being great so far


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 12, 2014)

A week to go


----------



## Fiona (Jun 13, 2014)

I can't wait :33


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 13, 2014)

i have to get this donnnee argh


----------



## Fiona (Jun 13, 2014)

I finished on the first day


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 13, 2014)

Tomorrow or on Sunday I will PM the people who still didn't send the gifts


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jun 14, 2014)

ane said:


> Hey, don't worry that much. This is not about making perfect sets. It's just  a chance to get to know better a person you might not know that much and do something nice for them. If you give it some time to research what they might like, and then make something with those interests, the person is going to thank the gesture anyway. It's not a competition, just a gift for someone else :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you ^_^


----------



## ℛei (Jun 15, 2014)

im gonna open ps right now iM gOONA 

i promise


----------



## familyparka (Jun 17, 2014)

OMG I want my gift already!


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 17, 2014)

Only three days and almost half people havew yet to send their gifts 

I will send another reminder today reetwhy


----------



## ℛei (Jun 17, 2014)

familyparka said:


> OMG I want my gift already!



sames 

funny thing i think i know who made/will make  mine I JUST FEEL


----------



## CA182 (Jun 17, 2014)

Send me a reminder.

I've gotta finish mine up.


----------



## Kei (Jun 17, 2014)

Happily finished mines


----------



## Cromer2 (Jun 17, 2014)

ane said:


> Only three days and almost half people havew yet to send their gifts
> 
> I will send another reminder today reetwhy



Almost done working on mine; hopefully my account issues will soon be solved so I can send it in.


----------



## LesExit (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm like 95% done with mine, I've just been lazy for the past week. Maybe I'll finish it tonight. The person will probably hate it though


----------



## Vermin (Jun 17, 2014)

sorry i've been so lazy

getting a new job and trying to survive in the real world ain't easy
i'll meet the deadline

i will


----------



## LesExit (Jun 17, 2014)

I DID IT!! I still feel like it's crappy though...but at least I did it


----------



## Vash (Jun 17, 2014)

yeah it's cool I haven't forgotten, and will deffo have it done within the next few days haha


----------



## ℛei (Jun 18, 2014)

3 days till presents


----------



## Fiona (Jun 18, 2014)

I am actually a little nervous  

I hope my person is not disappointed.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 19, 2014)

32 gifts in. 16 more to go reetwhy


----------



## Elle (Jun 19, 2014)

^^ let me know if you need anything ~


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks. Maybe I will need the help as I want to do it like you did and don't let anyone without a gift.


----------



## Hero (Jun 19, 2014)

I felt like we did this last year too


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 19, 2014)

Not in this section, I would remember

Thinking of doing something similar next time with drawings, Hero. Not trying to lure you or anything


----------



## Hero (Jun 19, 2014)

I feel like we have 

And do I get to draw whatever I want?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 19, 2014)

Hero said:


> I feel like we have
> 
> And do I get to draw whatever I want?



It's been done before, just not in this section, at least lately.

Every year there's a Secret Santa in the Chatterbox/Lounge/Resort, and I think in Blender, Bathhouse and a few Fanclubs. There's also something zyken organized in the Lounge in Halloween, but she made it random. I can't remember any other one 

You get to draw what you want, but for your target. I was thinking of doing it in three months, if people are interested :33


----------



## Elle (Jun 19, 2014)

ane said:


> Thanks. Maybe I will need the help as I want to do it like you did and don't let anyone without a gift.



XD  k - I'll message you my info so you can text me in case I don't get a chance to see here later.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks a lot, Elle and Fiona <3

 Is there anyone else who would want to volunteer to help with the gifts? I'm still hoping I get last minute PMs but I want to make sure


----------



## Cromer2 (Jun 19, 2014)

Just started...must...make...deadline!


----------



## Misao (Jun 19, 2014)

ane said:


> Is there anyone else who would want to volunteer to help with the gifts? I'm still hoping I get last minute PMs but I want to make sure



i'm game if you need help, es


----------



## Selva (Jun 19, 2014)

ane said:


> Thanks a lot, Elle and Fiona <3
> 
> Is there anyone else who would want to volunteer to help with the gifts? I'm still hoping I get last minute PMs but I want to make sure


I'm in if you need help.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 19, 2014)

ane said:


> Is there anyone else who would want to volunteer to help with the gifts? I'm still hoping I get last minute PMs but I want to make sure



I, too, can help if needed =)


----------



## Laix (Jun 19, 2014)

i'll help


----------



## Krory (Jun 19, 2014)

I'll try to help, too, even though I was late with mine.


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 19, 2014)

i volunteer


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks a lot all of you. I will send you a new target right now


----------



## Vash (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm already working on mine now ane don't give away my target


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 19, 2014)

Done, you should have a second target now, thanks 

All of you who still didn't send me their gifts but are working on them, please, send them. The deadline is not until tomorrow, I just want to make sure that everybody gets at least a gift 

There are still five persons that I couldn't assign to anyone. I will try to take care of the rest of them but, in case you're done with your second target and still have time for a third target, I will be glad to send you another one 

Thanks a lot everyone


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 19, 2014)

ane said:


> Done, you should have a second target now, thanks
> 
> All of you who still didn't send me their gifts but are working on them, please, send them. The deadline is not until tomorrow, I just want to make sure that everybody gets at least a gift
> 
> ...


i mean, i believe i can do the rest

is it okay if it's delayed by 48 hours tops? 24 could give me enough time, but, just want to know if it's absolutely necessary it's done by tomorrow or not


----------



## Fiona (Jun 20, 2014)

Ane you know how quickly I can turn them out. 

If you get desperate tomorrow send me what you have.


----------



## ℛei (Jun 20, 2014)

oh god i havent seen this 

ane you need a help?i can make something real quick during an hour

im gonna out in an hour,but i think i can do something till that


----------



## Juli (Jun 20, 2014)

Ane if you need more help I could do something today. :3 Tomorrow I'll be away.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks a lot, all of you

There are three persons who told me they are working on their gifts, and they should be ready for tomorrow, so I don't think I will need any more help, but thank you so much <3

Now just to wait until tomorrow to send the gifts reetwhy


----------



## Elle (Jun 20, 2014)

^^ Awesome!  Can't wait X3


----------



## Selva (Jun 20, 2014)

Can't wait for mah gift


----------



## Kirin (Jun 20, 2014)

I am done with my gift. 

I thought I wouldn't make it.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 20, 2014)

I am actually nervous


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 20, 2014)

If you guys are nervous, by every right I should be in red alert.


----------



## familyparka (Jun 20, 2014)

How long until we get our presents?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 21, 2014)

I will start sending the gifts in around nine hours


----------



## Rapidus (Jun 21, 2014)

So, are the gifts gonna be sent to us privately or publicly in a thread?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 21, 2014)

I've been changing my mind over that for the last few days but I think I will post them in the thread so everyone can see and guess who made which one.


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 21, 2014)

cool, a guessing game to top it off 

let's see who sucks the hardest at this


----------



## Fiona (Jun 21, 2014)

I am so excited


----------



## Magician (Jun 21, 2014)

I better get a Doffy set.


----------



## ℛei (Jun 21, 2014)

sorry person who'll get my present 

ps hated me lately


----------



## Vash (Jun 21, 2014)

I also wanna throw out a sorry to my target

i can't even crop in ps without getting confused, so my stuff is so basic it makes me wince


----------



## Rapidus (Jun 21, 2014)

Trinity said:


> cool, a guessing game to top it off
> 
> let's see who sucks the hardest at this



Well considering I'm probably the one person that knows the least amount of people that took part in it, I believe I'll get the award of worst guesser. xD


----------



## Fiona (Jun 21, 2014)

I hope the people who were my late notice target are happy  

I had less time than I would normally have wanted


----------



## Laix (Jun 21, 2014)

so excited to see mine 



everyone better go rep ane for organising this


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 21, 2014)

Actually, as everything is ready, I will start posting the gifts now ~

Small abuse of power: closing the thread until I'm done


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Addy_ 









*Spoiler*: _adee_ 




*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 













*Spoiler*: _BiNexus_ 










*Spoiler*: _BlackniteSwartz_ 









*Spoiler*: _Blunt_ 










*Spoiler*: _CA182_


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Chaos Theory_ 



Set 1

*Spoiler*: __ 









Set 2:

*Spoiler*: __ 









Set 3:

*Spoiler*: __ 









Set 4:

*Spoiler*: __ 













*Spoiler*: _Cheeky Nayrudo_ 




*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 












*Spoiler*: _Cromer_ 




*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Elle_ 




*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 



















*Spoiler*: _El Ni?o_ 




*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 













*Spoiler*: _familyparka_ 










*Spoiler*: _Fiona_ 










*Spoiler*: _fires_


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Halcyon_ 










*Spoiler*: _HamSloth_ 











*Spoiler*: _Jaded Heart_ 










*Spoiler*: _Jak_ 




*Spoiler*: __ 











*Spoiler*: __ 














*Spoiler*: _Juli_ 











*Spoiler*: _Kei_ 












*Spoiler*: _Kirin_ 










*Spoiler*: _krory_


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Kuma_ 












*Spoiler*: _Laix 1_


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Laix 2_ 







*Spoiler*: _Tsunade_ 




*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 













*Spoiler*: _Sakura_ 




*Spoiler*: __ 











*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 














*Spoiler*: _Mei_ 




*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 














*Spoiler*: _Tenten_


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _LesExit_ 




*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 













*Spoiler*: _Luciana_ 










*Spoiler*: _Misao_ 









*Spoiler*: _Mist Puppet_


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _murasex_ 




*Spoiler*: _avas_ 














*Spoiler*: _sigs_ 

















*Spoiler*: _Princess Ivy_


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Prince Vegeta_ 




*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 















*Spoiler*: _Rapidus Procella_


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _ℛei_ 




*Spoiler*: __ 






*Spoiler*: _for lulz_ 
















*Spoiler*: __ 












*Spoiler*: _Sarahmint_ 









*Spoiler*: _Scizor_ 











*Spoiler*: _Shingy_


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Sleipnyr_ 









*Spoiler*: _Snow Princess_ 












*Spoiler*: _Stelios_ 









*Spoiler*: _Sunako_


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Synnia_ 









*Spoiler*: _Trinity_ 




*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Tsubomii_ 









*Spoiler*: _Un-Chan_ 










*Spoiler*: _Velvet_ 




*Spoiler*: _1st set_ 











*Spoiler*: _2nd set_ 










*Spoiler*: _3rd set_ 













*Spoiler*: _♦Young Master♦_


----------



## ℛei (Jun 21, 2014)

ane said:


> *Spoiler*: _ℛei_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh god so beautiful pek

thank you so much whoever made my gifts 

ughhh have no idea who can it be tbh,none of my friends thats for sure


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 21, 2014)

A lot of these aren't working, including my own 

It might be an imgur problem? Some imgur links work, some don't.


----------



## ℛei (Jun 21, 2014)

two of mine dont work too

seems something happened to imgur


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 21, 2014)

Oh, great. They work for me but, of course, they are on my cache 

If it doesn't get fixed I will upload them later. They're all in my computer


----------



## ℛei (Jun 21, 2014)

alrightyyy 

thanks again for my presents~


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 21, 2014)

Just checked, imgur is down. Do I have a great timing or not? 

When it's fixed, or I upload all gifts again, I will send another PM so everyone can check


----------



## Fiona (Jun 21, 2014)

ane said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fiona_



That is one of my favorite Rukia Stocks :33 

I had a set made from it a month ago I think, the artists idea of Rukia is just  

Whoever made it knows me well


----------



## Laix (Jun 21, 2014)

those effy avatars 

im guessing someone who knows i like skins made them... only a few people know i like skins  i just dont know who they all are...

reveal yourself! 

thank you to the others who made my sets, love them all too  i know who made the colorful ones


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jun 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Prince Vegeta_ 




*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 














They look amazing whoever did it thank you very much ^_^


----------



## ℛei (Jun 21, 2014)

my second set is fitting to my draling wifey


----------



## Scizor (Jun 21, 2014)

ane said:


> *Spoiler*: _Scizor_



It looks great!  Thanks a lot! I love the borders too.

But I don't follow Berserk, lol.

This is the perfect time to start reading Berserk though, so thanks for that too.


----------



## ℛei (Jun 21, 2014)

i think i know who made few things from  those  

i think mine made by scizor for some reason

can i say other one's too?  ot i should keep a secret?


----------



## Addy (Jun 21, 2014)

man, people think i am into violence 

still, a great one


----------



## Scizor (Jun 21, 2014)

ℛei said:


> i think i know who made few things from  those
> 
> i think mine made by scizor for some reason
> 
> can i say other one's too?  ot i should keep a secret?



I didn't make yours


----------



## Vash (Jun 21, 2014)

ane said:


> *Spoiler*: _Jak_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoever made these i legit will give birth to your third born son, they are amazing 

Sorry, you didn't have much option other than Naruto. I'm not really active on nf anymore, besides making the occasional shitpost in the hou haha

it also feels good to know that everyone that entered this is better than me at photoshop >.>


----------



## Scizor (Jun 21, 2014)

Also, I think Selva made mine?


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 21, 2014)

Ah, it works again! 



ane said:


> *Spoiler*: _Synnia_



Thank you very much, person! Of course, a FT set was easiest to guess, since it pretty much is my only place of activity. :33
Still.. You don't know me very well, I take it, since I don't like Erza very much... 

Still, I like the set a lot! Will wear it!


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 21, 2014)

Synnia said:


> Ah, it works again!



Can now everyone see the gifts?


----------



## Laix (Jun 21, 2014)

Scizor said:


> Also, I think Selva made mine?



i know exactly who made yours and they are going to be very flattered that you think selva made yours


----------



## ℛei (Jun 21, 2014)

Scizor said:


> I didn't make yours



ohhh ok then 

i know which one made fires,selva,misao and trinity 

well i hope im right


----------



## Scizor (Jun 21, 2014)

Laix said:


> i know exactly who made yours and they are going to be very flattered that you think selva made yours



Lol, well they deserve it 

Now I'm really curious tho


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 21, 2014)

I resized the sig a bit because it was over sig limits.

Hope you don't mind, awesome-set-creator-person-thingy 

Edit: Ooh, it's a little bit very small now I notice. Will resize it to bigger again,


----------



## BiNexus (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm 99% certain that Sleip made zyken's.

I think Fiona might have made Rei's. Other than that.....

These were really nice 

**


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 21, 2014)

Sorry set creator person, apparently the size was allowed. Wearing your original now :33


----------



## Garfield (Jun 21, 2014)

Who do I rep for that car set


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 21, 2014)

I will tell everyone who made the sets tomorrow


----------



## Garfield (Jun 21, 2014)

I must proactively say,

I'm really sorry @ person who received from me


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 21, 2014)

adee said:


> I must proactively say,
> 
> I'm really sorry




Today people guess. Tomorrow, after I post the list,  you can say who was your target


----------



## Garfield (Jun 21, 2014)

Thank you Esther for your amazing coordination and effort


----------



## Fiona (Jun 21, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> I think Fiona might have made Rei's. Other than that.....



I wish I was that talented


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jun 21, 2014)

is the user that made those gifs gonna choose which one i should use as my set

or is that up to me?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 21, 2014)

Prince Vegeta said:


> is the user that made those gifs gonna choose which one i should use as my set
> 
> or is that up to me?



You can use any of them you want. Once you get tired of it, you can change to a different one too


----------



## Cromer (Jun 21, 2014)

My gifts...so pretty :33

I apologize to my target; figuring out how to make Photoshop work for me was hard...and then my unstable power situation came into the mix. Please accept it in the most generous spirit possible


----------



## Kei (Jun 21, 2014)

ane said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kei_



This must have been really hard for the person  who had  me But I do love it! Thank you~


----------



## CA182 (Jun 21, 2014)

Lets test this one out. :33:33:33:33:33

Thank you mystery set creator.


----------



## Kei (Jun 21, 2014)

My target loves my gift? I'm sooooo happy that they are wearing it


----------



## Cromer (Jun 21, 2014)

I know who made one of the gifts I got, I think. The other is up in the air...but i's gotta be someone who's seen me around before


----------



## Scizor (Jun 21, 2014)

Now I think Kei made mine 

<3


----------



## ℛei (Jun 21, 2014)

fires made blunt's
misao made mura's
trinity made Rapidus Procella's


i think


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm on phone right now so I am unable to switch set but goodness, the one I received is very very wonderful~
Pink hair and bunny ears~~ It truly caught my taste ^^
And there is also a beautiful placed text.
It is really really wonderful and I couldn't asked for more.
Thank you sooo much to the person who made this for me~~ 

Also, Thank you so much ane for this wonderful and pleasantly organized event~~~


----------



## Laix (Jun 21, 2014)

hoping my target likes mine 

took a lot of stalking


----------



## Sunako (Jun 21, 2014)

ane said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sunako_



I'm guessing this is Hatsune Miku from Vocaloid (?) 
The stocks are adorable.  Thank you kind set maker.


----------



## ℛei (Jun 21, 2014)

dont know who made mine


----------



## Selva (Jun 21, 2014)

Thank you, ane, for organizing this. It was so much fun.
All the presents are gorgeous and beautiful. Thank you everyone for joining this exchange. I hope we can have more of these in the future <3


ane said:


>


ASDFGHJKL;  Thank you so much, those are beautiful  very thoughtful of you. I love Kuroro, Ging and Pariston <3

Ok, I'll try guessing:

- BiNexus made by Laix
- Blunt made by murasex
- CA182 made by scizor
- Chaos Theory made by Velvet
- fires made by misao
- Cheeky Nayrudo's 1st set made by Rapidus
- familyparka made by Sunako
- Fiona made by fires
- Kei made by Laix
- Misao made by Rei
- Rapidus Procella made by snow princess


----------



## ℛei (Jun 21, 2014)

also yes thanks ane so much for making this 



Selva said:


> - Misao made by Rei



nope


----------



## Selva (Jun 21, 2014)

ℛei said:


> nope


Are you sure?


----------



## ℛei (Jun 21, 2014)

Selva said:


> Are you sure?



ofc im sure

i made a set,not just avas 

if you'll look closer you'll recognize

hint by character

for some reason i think you made andrea's


----------



## ℛei (Jun 21, 2014)

fiona made misao's


----------



## Laix (Jun 21, 2014)

Selva said:


> - Kei made by Laix



not sure who made binexus' but i know who made kei's and it wasnt me


----------



## Selva (Jun 21, 2014)

Laix said:


> not sure who made binexus' but i know who made kei's and it wasnt me


Damn. Back to guessing 



ℛei said:


> ofc im sure
> 
> i made a set,not just avas
> 
> ...


wAIT! I THINK YOU MADE TRIN'S STUFF! 

Nope


----------



## ℛei (Jun 21, 2014)

Selva said:


> wAIT! I THINK YOU MADE TRIN'S STUFF!
> 
> Nope



no,not svet's

i didnt make any of my friend's :33

hmm i think ane didnt put anyone as their friend's target,so yeah you couldnt make andrea's

hmmmmmmmm juli's or krory's????


----------



## Selva (Jun 21, 2014)

ℛei said:


> hmmmmmmmm juli's or krory's????


No 
Kror's set is pretty awesome. Great style but I'm not certain who made it >.<


----------



## Laix (Jun 21, 2014)

ℛei said:


> hmm i think ane didnt put anyone as their friend's target,so yeah you couldnt make andrea's



my target was on my friends list

i think thats the absolute furthest i can reveal


----------



## ℛei (Jun 21, 2014)

Selva said:


> No
> Kror's set is pretty awesome. Great style but I'm not certain who made it >.<





Laix said:


> my target was on my friends list
> 
> i think thats the absolute furthest i can reveal



i see 

well my brains are TOO tired to guess things anymore


----------



## Hamtaro (Jun 21, 2014)

ane said:


> *Spoiler*: _HamSloth_



OMG Juvia 
I don't remember ever seeing the stock of the sig before.

Whoever did this thank you so much!


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 21, 2014)

ℛei said:


> hmm i think ane didnt put anyone as their friend's target,so yeah you couldnt make andrea's




It was random. I realized at least two of them knew each other, and one of them made me giggle


----------



## andrea (Jun 21, 2014)

OH MY GODDDD my secret set maker made me the perfect set i love it 
i'm gonna go ahead and guess it was laix 

also i can confirm no one so far has guessed who i made my set for


----------



## Kei (Jun 21, 2014)

Laix said:


> not sure who made binexus' but i know who made kei's and it wasnt me



You just know it all don't you


----------



## andrea (Jun 21, 2014)

hint: the person i made it for didn't require any stalking at all, but i did spend a lot of time searching for a good stock. not many stocks of that character that i liked


----------



## ℛei (Jun 21, 2014)

at first i thought andrea's set made by selva or cleo,but then i  blooked at gif ava and now im sure that not gifing style of cleo or selva

damnit andrea i thought you made blunts 


damNIT


----------



## ℛei (Jun 21, 2014)

fires said:


> hint: the person i made it for didn't require any stalking at all, but i did spend a lot of time searching for a good stock. not many stocks of that character that i liked



krory??????????


----------



## Magician (Jun 21, 2014)

Dat Mingo.


----------



## Misao (Jun 21, 2014)

thank you so much whoever made mine, lovely avas, and stocks are so pretty rly tyty <3


----------



## Stelios (Jun 21, 2014)

ane said:


> *Spoiler*: _Stelios_



This is very feminine for my taste : > but still
I will honor your time and wear it for a week. Thank you


----------



## andrea (Jun 21, 2014)

this is fun let's give this a shot

i think laix made either BiNexus, jak or mine
misao made blunt or murasex
murasex or rapidus made juli's
krory's was made by selva
juli made jaded heart
either selva or juli did velvet's
trinity did rapidus
i think krory made rei's
rei might have done un-chan's
blunt did trinity's


----------



## ℛei (Jun 21, 2014)

i said svet for rapidus and misao for mura too 

im sad i didnt guess my own wife's work 

JFC

upset.jpeg


----------



## Laix (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## murasex (Jun 21, 2014)

LOL

Well I love my Maleficent gifs!!! 
Thanks to whoever made them. They are awesome.


----------



## Elle (Jun 21, 2014)

ane said:


> *Spoiler*: _Elle_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much!  I am in love once again <3 love the Cloud set .  The .gifs chosen are appropriately gorgeous and do him great justice X3.

Nice job on the Naruto & Sasuke and Kakashi and Itachi and Sasuke sibling sets!  (I will work on the image sizes ).  I can see how the 'about me' tab in my profile came in handy XD (forgot about that actually and could add a few more ideas as well for next time XDD).  Thank you!


ane - fabulous job on coordinating this event and am so glad you decided to do the 'parade'!  As you know I LOVE them XD.  much xo to you


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 21, 2014)

Elle said:


> ane - fabulous job on coordinating this event and am so glad you decided to do the 'parade'!  As you know I LOVE them XD.  much xo to you



Thanks <3

I love them too, no reason to keep all gifts to myself


----------



## Vermin (Jun 21, 2014)

i still think the set i made was cliche


----------



## Elle (Jun 21, 2014)

Can't wait for the reveal tomorrow - will be a fun surprise


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 21, 2014)

thank you whoever made this set

it is wonderful


----------



## ℛei (Jun 21, 2014)

i think mine is krory

i remembered yesterday he mentioned something about saying "ghey" 

thanks krorz <3


----------



## Tsubomii (Jun 21, 2014)

ane said:


> *Spoiler*: _Tsubomii_



ohshizzz vikings! Lagertha  this is so aweesome..dank you whoever made mine omg ff


----------



## Vermin (Jun 21, 2014)

i think i know who made my set

thanks person


i will wear it. but my current set was made in a shop and i want to wear shop made sets for at least two weeks


----------



## Blunt (Jun 21, 2014)

HOLY. HOT. FUCK. 

it's so fucking beautiful 

thank you


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 21, 2014)

thank you they're lovelyyy


----------



## Blunt (Jun 21, 2014)

fires said:


> this is fun let's give this a shot
> 
> i think laix made either BiNexus, jak or mine
> misao made blunt or murasex
> ...


i wish 

those black gradient ones and the fucking pie sig are epic

i know who made Rei's 

Whoever made mine has to be one of the set shop owners or a SoTW reg. It's too good not to be. 

so my first thought is either rei, fires, misao, selva, murasex, trin, laix, velvet

the style makes me think more of rei, fires or misao 

it feels like it could be colours as well but i don't think she had a computer for the contest


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 21, 2014)

i bet ten bucks and my left pinky it was fires, blunt


----------



## Rapidus (Jun 21, 2014)

ane said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rapidus Procella_



I don't know who did mine, but thanks. They know me so well. Toshibear is my favorite bleach character.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 21, 2014)

Trinity said:


> i bet ten bucks and my left pinky it was fires, blunt


speaking of fires, i'm almost certain you made hers


----------



## Revolution (Jun 21, 2014)

I made a mistake and my giftee knows  

I thought I had an extra day to fine tune everything and was the last person to turn in the work.  I have failed.

I'm guessing CA128 made mine but I don't hang out with the set makers as much as I should.     
(I want to learn how to make sets from the people who did 
Laix 2- Chaos Theory -Prince Vegeta - Snow Princess - Un-Chan - Velvet - Rei work)

[sp=list of guesses]





ℛei said:


> fires made blunt's
> misao made mura's
> trinity made Rapidus Procella's
> i think





Selva said:


> Ok, I'll try guessing:
> - BiNexus made by Laix
> - Blunt made by murasex
> - CA182 made by scizor
> ...





fires said:


> OH MY GODDDD my secret set maker made me the perfect set i love it
> i'm gonna go ahead and guess it was laix
> 
> also i can confirm no one so far has guessed who i made my set for





ℛei said:


> krory??????????





fires said:


> this is fun let's give this a shot
> 
> i think laix made either BiNexus, jak or mine
> misao made blunt or murasex
> ...






ℛei said:


> i think mine is krory
> 
> i remembered yesterday he mentioned something about saying "ghey"
> 
> thanks krorz <3



Guessing notes together



zyken said:


> i think i know who made my set
> 
> thanks person
> 
> ...



lol[/sp]

I still need to figure out how to properly make a border.  You guys are amazing!


----------



## Rapidus (Jun 21, 2014)

Selva said:
			
		

> Ok, I'll try guessing:
> 
> * - Cheeky Nayrudo's 1st set made by Rapidus*



A good guess, but nope.


----------



## LesExit (Jun 21, 2014)

I don't know who made my set, but I really like it! Made me burst out laughing! So I shall wear it with pride :3
You guys all did such a good job, I still don't know how I feel about mine  I tried hard, but I don't know if it paid off or not


----------



## familyparka (Jun 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _familyparka_ 









OMG It's just what I wanted!

Hmm let me think... I'll make a wild guess and say it is from Stelios?


----------



## andrea (Jun 21, 2014)

i did not make blunt's


----------



## familyparka (Jun 21, 2014)

Scratch that, Stelios made Young Master's Set.

I'll put a little more mind into it and come back later.


----------



## Stelios (Jun 21, 2014)

familyparka said:


> *Spoiler*: _familyparka_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No amigo I didn't. It's a very cool set indeed!

Speaking of which. Fires made mine?


----------



## andrea (Jun 21, 2014)

no stelios i did not


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jun 21, 2014)

Im happy with my new set


thanks to the creator


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 21, 2014)

fires said:


> i did not make blunt's


fuck you that's _my pinky_


----------



## Blunt (Jun 21, 2014)

itt we all say fires made our sets


----------



## Stelios (Jun 21, 2014)

He did say something very generic about how he picked up the set


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 21, 2014)

Blunt said:


> itt we all say fires made our sets


itt blunt gets my_ fucking pinky

i don't want to play this game anymore
_


----------



## andrea (Jun 21, 2014)

Blunt said:


> itt we all say fires made our sets



i'm not sure if that's a good thing or bad


----------



## Rapidus (Jun 21, 2014)

fires said:


> i'm not sure if that's a good thing or bad



It's a very, very good thing.


----------



## Laix (Jun 21, 2014)

fires made all these sets


and every set on nf


she designed this forum too


----------



## andrea (Jun 21, 2014)

oh god no i did not design this atrocity of a default theme


----------



## ℛei (Jun 21, 2014)

isnt she awesome?


----------



## Revolution (Jun 21, 2014)

*Updated list of guesses*


ℛei said:


> fires made blunt's
> misao made mura's
> trinity made Rapidus Procella's





Selva said:


> - BiNexus made by Laix
> - Blunt made by murasex
> - CA182 made by scizor
> - Chaos Theory made by Velvet
> ...





fires said:


> i'm gonna go ahead and guess it was laix
> also i can confirm no one so far has guessed who i made my set for





ℛei said:


> krory?





fires said:


> i think laix made either BiNexus, jak or mine
> misao made blunt or murasex
> murasex or rapidus made juli's
> krory's was made by selva
> ...





ℛei said:


> i think mine is krory
> i remembered yesterday he mentioned something about saying "ghey"





familyparka said:


> Hmm let me think... I'll make a wild guess and say it is from Stelios?





fires said:


> i did not make blunt's





familyparka said:


> Scratch that, Stelios made Young Master's Set.





Stelios said:


> No amigo I didn't. It's a very cool set indeed!
> Speaking of which. Fires made mine?





fires said:


> no stelios i did not





I'm sticking with my guess.  .  .


----------



## Krory (Jun 21, 2014)

Rei totally made mine.


----------



## Krory (Jun 21, 2014)

Btw, I didn't make any sets.  DUN DUN DUUUUUUUN


----------



## Laix (Jun 21, 2014)

krory said:


> Btw, I didn't make any sets.  DUN DUN DUUUUUUUN


----------



## Krory (Jun 21, 2014)

But srsly, look at the shittiest stuff here and that is mine.


----------



## Kirin (Jun 21, 2014)

ane said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kirin_



Lovely set. Thank you very much, it is a refreshing change. 

I have no idea who made them though.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 21, 2014)

*So many sets made for me  Squeee ! Thank yew ! *


----------



## Fiona (Jun 21, 2014)

My person likes mine


----------



## Jaded Heart (Jun 21, 2014)

Thank you to whoever made my set. It's fucking perfect.

red head babe + tattoos


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 21, 2014)

Now, to who do I owe my congratulations for YURI LOWELL!!! X3


----------



## Blαck (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks for the set


----------



## Blunt (Jun 21, 2014)

tfw all these people think i made these great sets
tfw i look at my submission and it's not nearly as good as any of those


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 21, 2014)

edit: tfw i though this was the ufc 

anyway, thanks to whoever did my set!


----------



## Krory (Jun 21, 2014)

Blunt said:


> tfw all these people think i made these great sets
> tfw i look at my submission and it's not nearly as good as any of those



I actually had the two worst, most unoriginal sets submitted... so... don't feel bad, Blunty.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 21, 2014)

this is really nice


----------



## Krory (Jun 21, 2014)

Isn't it?

I'm convinced fires did it. 

_Or did you?_

I still don't know how smudging works. I try smudging and it ends up looking like


----------



## Blunt (Jun 21, 2014)

i can't smudge to save my life

that may be fires, she's really good with smudging 

if we just keep guessing that fires did every entry we're bound to be right eventually


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 21, 2014)

ane said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chaos Theory_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you to who ever did these 

I wish I could do this well with PS or Gimp


----------



## ℛei (Jun 21, 2014)

krory said:


> Rei totally made mine.



i wish 



krory said:


> Btw, I didn't make any sets.  DUN DUN DUUUUUUUN



oh snapppp


----------



## andrea (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## ℛei (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Hitomi (Jun 22, 2014)

thank you to whoever made my sets. 

 I'll wear them when I get to my comp. 

I made mine pretty fast so I wouldn't forget.
 I should've worked more on it or made a better one. ^^;


----------



## Blunt (Jun 22, 2014)

tfw the person my gift was for never logged in today 



also

i swear to fucking god this avatar moves


----------



## Rapidus (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## Krory (Jun 22, 2014)

Okay, fuck you Blunt, I thought it was just me


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 22, 2014)

Loving the guessing game


----------



## Fiona (Jun 22, 2014)

I have no idea who made mine  

There is no specific style or identifying feature that is common to a certain person that I know of


----------



## Juli (Jun 22, 2014)

Thank you Set Maker. pek While I never watched KLK I do like the art style very much. Will wear it when I'm back home.  
Also I'm guessing Laix or Trinity did this. 

Someone here knows my Style very well.


----------



## ℛei (Jun 22, 2014)

ane said:


> Loving the guessing game



dont torture us


----------



## Laix (Jun 22, 2014)

Juli said:


> Thank you Set Maker. pek While I never watched KLK I do like the art style very much. Will wear it when I'm back home.
> Also I'm guessing Laix or Trinity did this.
> 
> Someone here knows my Style very well.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 22, 2014)

ℛei said:


> dont torture us



Come on, let me enjoy it for a bit


----------



## Revolution (Jun 22, 2014)

Blunt said:


> tfw the person my gift was for never logged in today
> 
> 
> 
> ...





It's haunted


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 22, 2014)

so many amazing sets and my submission was so basic and lame


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 22, 2014)

*Targets and their set makers: *


*Addy:* El Ni?o
*adee:* Kuma (1) & Elle (2)
*BiNexus:* Laix
*BlackniteSwartz:* Un-Chan
*Blunt:* murasex
*CA182:* Scizor
*Chaos Theory:* Princess Ivy
*Cheeky Nayrudo:* Trinity (1) & Cromer (2)
*Cromer:* ♦Young Master♦ (1) & Trinity (2)
*Elle:* Scizor (1) & Sarahmint (2)
*El Ni?o:* Scizor (1) & Synnia (2)
*familyparka: * krory
*Fiona:* familyparka
*fires:* Laix
*Halcyon:* adee
*HamSloth:* Elle
*Jaded Heart:* Juli
*Jak:* Jaded Heart (1) & Selva (2)
*Juli:* Rapidus Procella
*Kei:* Snow Princess
*Kirin:* Cheeky Nayrudo
*krory:* fires
*Kuma:* Blunt
*Laix:* Trinity (1) & Chaos Theory (2)
*LesExit:* Kirin (1) & Fiona (2)
*Luciana:* Prince Vegeta
*Misao:* Fiona
*Mist Puppet: *BlackniteSwartz
*murasex:* Misao
*Princess Ivy:* Tsubomii
*Prince Vegeta:* BiNexus
*Rapidus Procella:* Trinity
*ℛei:* Halcyon (1) & krory (2)
*Sarahmint:* CA182
*Scizor: *Kei
*Selva:* Jak
*Shingy:* HamSloth
*Sleipnyr:* LesExit
*Snow Princess:* Luciana
*Stelios:* Sunako
*Sunako:* Velvet
*Synnia: *zyken
*Trinity:* Mist Puppet (1) & Misao (2)
*Tsubomii: *Addy
*Un-Chan:* ℛei
*Velvet:* Selva
*♦Young Master♦:* Stelios
*zyken:* Sleipnyr


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 22, 2014)

It was Zyken? Wouldn't have figured that out... 

Thanks zoro!

Also thank you ane for organizing this all, your efforts were great and it makes me even sorrier for not sending my set until the very end 

Thank yoooou


----------



## Laix (Jun 22, 2014)

trinity was i your original target? 

i am wearing the second effy avatar on another forum btw, ive just been meaning to resize the first one to 175 x 250 to wear here but im just lazy 

or was chaos my original set maker? did you make all those sets for me?


----------



## murasex (Jun 22, 2014)

Thank you Misao for my lovely gifs!!!


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jun 22, 2014)

Thank you very much BiNexus


----------



## Selva (Jun 22, 2014)

omg, Jak made my avatars  dude, thank you so much. They are beautiful 
It's funny cause I made your 2nd set too 


ane said:


> *Targets and their set makers: *
> 
> 
> *BiNexus:* Laix
> ...


I only got those right 



Laix said:


> not sure who made binexus'...


Suuuure  xD


----------



## Laix (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 22, 2014)

Selva said:


> Suuuure  xD



That was cute


----------



## Scizor (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks Kei! 

And thanks again ane for everything


----------



## Krory (Jun 22, 2014)

>MFW I told you mine sucked.


----------



## Kirin (Jun 22, 2014)

Thank you very much, Cheeky Nayrudo!


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 22, 2014)

ane said:


> *Targets and their set makers: *
> 
> 
> *Chaos Theory:* Princess Ivy



Thank you very much Princess Ivy 



Laix said:


> trinity was i your original target?
> 
> i am wearing the second effy avatar on another forum btw, ive just been meaning to resize the first one to 175 x 250 to wear here but im just lazy
> 
> or was chaos my original set maker? did you make all those sets for me?



I made all de Nardo ones


----------



## ℛei (Jun 22, 2014)

ane said:


> *Targets and their set makers: *
> 
> 
> *fires:* Laix
> ...





haha i guessed those 

and thanks both halcyon and krory for my presents 

u guys are awesome pek


----------



## Misao (Jun 22, 2014)

ty fiona, they're lovely avas merci <3


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks Trin and cromer!


----------



## familyparka (Jun 22, 2014)

Thank you so much krory :3


----------



## Laix (Jun 22, 2014)

Chaos Theory said:


> Thank you very much Princess Ivy
> 
> 
> 
> I made all de Nardo ones



omg so many   thank you


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 22, 2014)

Laix said:


> omg so many   thank you




I couldn't decide who you liked more. So I did a few 

That is why I was always saying I need to get to it as I had so many more to do.


----------



## andrea (Jun 22, 2014)

heh i guessed right on some of those

thanks so much lakesbro !!!!!


----------



## Krory (Jun 22, 2014)

familyparka said:


> Thank you so much krory :3



The HIMYM ending was still trash, but you're welcome. 

And I thought I already said it before, but *thank you, Andrea*.


----------



## BiNexus (Jun 22, 2014)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Thank you very much BiNexus


You're quite welcome. Glad you like them!


Laix said:


>



Thanks Laix


----------



## ℛei (Jun 22, 2014)

thanks ane for this awesomeness

make those kind of things more


----------



## Rapidus (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks so much for my set, Trinity. I had no idea it was you.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 22, 2014)

I think that Princess Ivy has given me some new styles of tags to mess with I kind of like that sectioned look the Deidara set has


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 22, 2014)

All I am apalled is that I was nobody's guess


----------



## Blunt (Jun 22, 2014)

thank you murasex 

and thanks for doing this whole thing ane


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 22, 2014)

Blunt said:


> thank you murasex
> 
> *and thanks for doing this whole thing ane*





T'was fun


----------



## murasex (Jun 22, 2014)

ane, we shall try it again during the winter time! 



Blunt said:


> thank you murasex
> 
> and thanks for doing this whole thing ane



I had to stalk you a little but I am glad you liked it.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 22, 2014)

Thank you all for participating 

I want to do more things like that but I'm thinking of doing it with drawings next time


----------



## andrea (Jun 22, 2014)

thank you so much ane for organizing this for us


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 22, 2014)

thanks BlackniteSwartz, it's great

(thought it was space at first )


----------



## CA182 (Jun 22, 2014)

Oh wow thanks scizor!!! 

I love this set btw.


----------



## Kei (Jun 22, 2014)

Scizor said:


> Thanks Kei!
> 
> And thanks again ane for everything



Go read Berserk now  

 Thanks Snow Princess!!! Oh goodness, I hope it wasn't too hard for you


----------



## Fiona (Jun 22, 2014)

Misao said:


> ty fiona, they're lovely avas merci <3



I am glad you like them 


Thank you Parka for mine!!!


----------



## Scizor (Jun 22, 2014)

CA182 said:


> Oh wow thanks scizor!!!
> 
> I love this set btw.



You're welcome! I'm glad you like it so much =)



Kei said:


> Go read Berserk now



So this was all a clever pro-Berserk scheme 

Well played.


----------



## Rapidus (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks so much ane for organizing this wonderful event.


----------



## Un-Chan (Jun 22, 2014)

Ahh, mine is awesome!! ;o; I'm gonna go use it right now 
Who made it? pek

EDIT: I just saw the set-maker post. Thank you so much ℛei!  It's beautiful! You know me very well


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jun 22, 2014)

ane said:


> Thank you all for participating
> 
> I want to do more things like that but I'm thinking of doing it with drawings next time



good thinking

let me know if/when you do


----------



## Cromer (Jun 22, 2014)

Based  ♦Young Master♦, I shall drink a toast to 'Mingo-sama in your honour. And Trinity, you remembered!


----------



## Kei (Jun 22, 2014)

Scizor said:


> So this was all a clever pro-Berserk scheme
> 
> Well played.



Yep 

I just wanted to share my love of Berserk


----------



## Blαck (Jun 22, 2014)

Mist Puppet said:


> thanks BlackniteSwartz, it's great
> 
> (thought it was space at first )



No problem, Thanks Ane for organizing all of this 

Thanks Un-Chan


----------



## Revolution (Jun 22, 2014)

ane said:


> Thank you all for participating
> 
> I want to do more things like that but I'm thinking of doing it with drawings next time



Thats a great idea, actually!  An amateur drawing exchange.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 22, 2014)

No  

I can't draw


----------



## BiNexus (Jun 22, 2014)

I can draw the best stickmen you ever did see.


----------



## Luciana (Jun 22, 2014)

I wouldn't mind a drawing contest if I can do vector art  
I can do anything on AI, but at hand I can't draw an straight line.


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 22, 2014)

I still want a Halloween set exchange!

That said, I could do a drawing exchange, but what would the point be?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 23, 2014)

There's a Secret Santa every year in the Lounge/Chatterbox/Resort, and there are some others in Fanclubs, Bathhouse and Blender, I think, so I won't be organizing anything for that time

My idea is September, I already have 22nd of September in mind, and as not everybody can make sets, it will have to be something different. I want activities that reflect most talents in the section, hence drawings (it could be writing too) 

This was a lot of work but also fun to organize and if you guys are enjoying, I have no problem in doing it more often


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jun 23, 2014)

September is too far away though why not next month?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 23, 2014)

I don't want them to be too close in time because people might not have time to take part in that case

Besides, organizing this implies a lot of time and I can't take care of another activity at the moment, and I have another pair ideas I would like trying before doing this this :33


----------



## Fiona (Jun 23, 2014)

This is why we should have another Art section mod. 

The two of you could alternate the events. 

That way each month members could come together and treat each other to new sets, for fun more than anything else.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 23, 2014)

Fiona said:


> This is why we should have another Art section mod.
> 
> The two of you could alternate the events.
> 
> That way each month members could come together and treat each other to new sets, for fun more than anything else.




I read this as we two mods treating each other to new sets 

I also said that I don't think it's a good idea having a smiliar activity too close in time. If it's done once, people get interested and take part. More could be overkill. Besides, we already have the shops 



Pssst, but anyone who has a different idea and the time to organize something can PM me and we will talk of it


----------



## Selva (Jun 23, 2014)

A shout out to ane for organizing this. It must've taken a lot of time, work and effort from you, so thank you so much for doing it


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jun 23, 2014)

Chaos Theory said:


> Thank you very much Princess Ivy



You are much welcome~~ ^_^

Apologies for my late message and I wish to thank Tsubomii for wonderful set.
It was truly wonderful and appropriate for my likes~

Wonderful event ane~


----------



## Krory (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks, krory, for participating.


----------



## Misao (Jun 23, 2014)

thanks for the effort and dedication you've put into it es <3


----------



## Vash (Jun 24, 2014)

Selva said:


> omg, Jak made my avatars  dude, thank you so much. They are beautiful
> It's funny cause I made your 2nd set too



You're totes welcome ~

Sorry they are so basic, I did intend to learn some stuff in ps and make the ava's look legit but i left everything till the last minute and goofed 

Thanks to you and Jaded Heart for my sets too, so badass I love them 

And thanks ane for doing this, must have been a pain in the ass haha

I'd also like to thank Krory for participating ofc


----------



## Tsubomii (Jun 24, 2014)

Princess Ivy said:


> You are much welcome~~ ^_^
> 
> Apologies for my late message and I wish to thank Tsubomii for wonderful set.
> It was truly wonderful and appropriate for my likes~
> ...



Heee!! Well it was my pleasure, even though I had a hard time finding a good anime bunny girl stock lolXD so I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks for the sets Luciana  




Kei said:


> Go read Berserk now
> 
> Thanks Snow Princess!!! Oh goodness, I hope it wasn't too hard for you



not really, and I enjoyed reading a couple of your RP.


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 25, 2014)

ane said:


> There's a Secret Santa every year in the Lounge/Chatterbox/Resort, and there are some others in Fanclubs, Bathhouse and Blender, I think, so I won't be organizing anything for that time
> 
> My idea is September, I already have 22nd of September in mind, and as not everybody can make sets, it will have to be something different. I want activities that reflect most talents in the section, hence drawings (it could be writing too)
> 
> This was a lot of work but also fun to organize and if you guys are enjoying, I have no problem in doing it more often





Prince Vegeta said:


> September is too far away though why not next month?



*faints*



krory said:


> Thanks, krory, for participating.



Thanking to krory for being a riot


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks a lot all of you who took part 

I will rep everyone who made a set. Give me a pair weeks and, if I haven't repped you, tell me and I'll check. I have a list of your names with a post of yours so it shouldn't be hard seeing if I repped you or not 

Closing the thread now and unstickying. Again, thanks


----------

